
Notifying users of unclear subscription pages - AndersSandvik
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/11/notifying-users-of-unclear-subscription.html
======
AndersSandvik
Is it just me or is this a little overreaching from the browser? Especially
when the rules are subjective and unclear.

